# أكبر وردة فى العالم



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*
صورة لأكبر وردة أو زهرة في العالم و تدعى رافليسيا ارنولدي 

تنمو هذه الوردة في اندونيسيا 

ويبلغ قطرها حوالي المتر وتزن حوالي ال 11 كيلو جرام .











رغم جمالها إلا انك لن ترغب في الاقتراب منها نظرا لرائحتها الكريهة فرائحتها تشبه ما بين رائحة السكر المحروق واللحم المتعفن 

معظم انواع هذه الوردة منقرض او معرض للانقراض 

وهذه الوردة لا تتميز فقط بكونها الأكبر بالعالم بل ايضا بأنها لا تنبت الأوراق أو السيقان او حتى الجذور .


والجدير بالذكر انها زهرة من الصعب إيجادها ومن الأصعب رؤيتها مزهرة فالبراعم تحتاج إلى أشهر لتكبر

أما الزهرة فتبقى لعدة أيام قبل أن تذوي كما في الصور.











​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

الله شكلها حوووووووووو
شبهى
هههههههههههههههههه
بس قولى انت بتجيب الحاجات دى منين؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

جامده جدا ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الورده 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



> الله شكلها حوووووووووو
> شبهى




هوه انتى ورده ولا ايه ؟
ماكنتش اعرف انى دى صورتك 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

بعد اذنك ياجوجو أنا جبت معلومات عن الوردة وحبيت أضيفها :






تعتبر وردة Rafflesia arnoldii من الورود النادرة والغريبة في العالم ، وذلك لكونها أكبر وردة على سطح الأرض ، وفي الحقيقة فإنه يوجد ورود أخرى ضخمة ، مثل Titan Arum  و Talipot Palm  ، لكن ما يميز وردة رافليسيا ، أنها اكبر وردة مفردة بينما الورود الأخرى العملاقة فإنها مكونة من مجموعة من الورود التي تشكل عناقيد متراصة .



وردة رافليسيا العملاقة تنمو في غابات وأدغال جنوب شرق آسيا وخصوصا في أندونيسيا والفيليبين ، ويبلغ قطرها حوالي المتر ( 3 أقدام ) وقد يصل وزنها الى حوالي 11 كيلو غرام ( 24 باوند ) .

وتعتبر وردة رافليسيا من الورود المتطلفة على غيرها من النباتات ، وذلك لأنها تفتقر للجذور والأوراق والسيقان ، وبالتالي فهي تشبه الفطر في هذا الجانب ، أيضا فإن هذه الوردة تعتبر من الورود النادرة والتي قلما يمكن العثور عليها ، حيث تحتاج براعمها إلى عدة أشهر لكي تنمو ، وحال اكتمالها ، فإن الزهرة المتفتحة تعيش لبضعة أيام فقط ، وهذا يجعل عملية التلقيح الناجحة نادرة الحدوث ، ولذلك فإن الكثير من الخبراء يتساءلون باستغراب كيف أمكن لهذا النبات الغريب أن يبقى موجودا دون انقراض لغاية اليوم .



تجدر الإشارة إلى أن زهرة رافليسيا تتميز برائحتها النتنة والكريهة والتي تشبه رائحة اللحم المتعفن . 



لمزيد من التفاصيل باللغة الانجليزية :

يرجى زيارة الرابط التالي

http://homepages.wmich.edu/~tbarkman/rafflesia/Rafflesia.html


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



kokoman قال:


> هوه انتى ورده ولا ايه ؟
> ماكنتش اعرف انى دى صورتك
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



احم احم بتتريق:smil8:

طب انا قلت شبهى يعنى مش زيى بالظبط
يعنى انا احلى وصورتى احلىىىىىىىىى:t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> احم احم بتتريق:smil8:​
> 
> طب انا قلت شبهى يعنى مش زيى بالظبط
> 
> يعنى انا احلى وصورتى احلىىىىىىىىى:t30:​


ههههههههههههههه
ماشى ​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

شكلها جميل خساره

شكراااااااااااااااا جوجو

وشكراااااااااااااااااااا نونو على الاضافه المهمه​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

شكلها جميل 

شكراااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله شكلها حوووووووووو
> شبهى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بس قولى انت بتجيب الحاجات دى منين؟؟؟؟​



*الله يكسفك يا نونتى انتى مشفتيش بيقولك ريحتها عامله ازاااى ههههههههههههههه​**هى بصراحه شكلها حلو يا جوجو بس كفايه ان ريحتها كده  يبقى البعد عنها احسن ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

شكلها جميل بس رائحتها         أممممممممممممممم
بس معلومه جديده
شكراً


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله شكلها حوووووووووو
> 
> شبهى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*شبهك ؟؟؟*
*انا لو اعرف ان انك هتقولى كدة كنت مانزلتش صور خالص*
*بس يلا ما علينا بقى*
*شبهك شبهك*
*وأمرنا لله *

*بجيب الحاجات دى من الباص*
*اخر مرة كنت راكب الباص لاقيت واحد شايل وردة من الورود دى *
*رحت صورتها وجبتها لحضرتك *
*علشان تقولى شبهك*
*هههههههههههه*
*نورتينى فعلا اختى العزيزة *
*اتمنى يارب تواجد دايم وسطينا *
*وطلعتك الخفيفة علينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



sara A قال:


> شكلها جميل بس رائحتها أممممممممممممممم
> بس معلومه جديده
> شكراً


*هههههههههههه*
*ابقى قولى الكلام دة لأختنا نونو جيرل مش ليا انا *
*ههههههه*
*شكرا جدا يا سارة على مرورك الجميل*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sosana (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

حلوة اوووي وغريبة اوووي بس خسارة تبقى ريحتها وحشة
ميرسي يا جوجو و يا نونو على المعلومات الجامدة دي


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



candy Shop قال:


> شكلها جميل خساره​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا جوجو​
> 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااا نونو على الاضافه المهمه​


*شكرا لمرورك يا ماما كاندى *
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



sosana قال:


> حلوة اوووي وغريبة اوووي بس خسارة تبقى ريحتها وحشة
> ميرسي يا جوجو و يا نونو على المعلومات الجامدة دي


 *ميرسى جدا ليكى على مرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> بعد اذنك ياجوجو أنا جبت معلومات عن الوردة وحبيت أضيفها :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*من غير بعد اذنك البيت بيتك يا فندم*
*دى اضافتك اجمل من الموضوع صدقينى *
*شكرا جداااا اختى العزيزة على اضافتك الجميلة *
*ربنا  يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكلها جميل ​
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا ​


*نورت اخى العزيز امجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



dona Nabil قال:


> *الله يكسفك يا نونتى انتى مشفتيش بيقولك ريحتها عامله ازاااى ههههههههههههههه​**هى بصراحه شكلها حلو يا جوجو بس كفايه ان ريحتها كده يبقى البعد عنها احسن ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*قوليلها يا دونا قوليلها *
*بس ما علينا بقى هى طمعت فيها خلاص نسبهالها كلها *
**
*نورتىى بمشاركتك الجميلة يا دونا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## emy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

_هى شكلها حلو _
_مرسى يا جوجو_​


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



emy قال:


> _هى شكلها حلو _
> 
> 
> _مرسى يا جوجو_​


*العفو يا استاذتنا الكبيرة *
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *شبهك ؟؟؟*
> *انا لو اعرف ان انك هتقولى كدة كنت مانزلتش صور خالص*
> *بس يلا ما علينا بقى*
> *شبهك شبهك*
> ...



ايه الظلم دة هو انت ودونا مابتصدقوا تمسكولى كلمة:smil8:
انا قلت شكلها حو وشبهى
ماقلتش ريحتها زيى
انا ريحتى زى الفل :t30:
يعنى اصلا ازاى ريحتى تبقى وحشة والعيد الكبير كان من شهرين واتبرفنت يوم العيد
امال هتقول ايه بعد العيد  ب 7 شهور مثلا
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه الظلم دة هو انت ودونا مابتصدقوا تمسكولى كلمة:smil8:
> 
> انا قلت شكلها حو وشبهى
> ماقلتش ريحتها زيى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص يا ستى حقك عليا انا عن نفسى رجعت فى كلامى *
*انتى زى الفوووووووووووووووول ياتى *
*ميرسى يا نونو على ردك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## قلم حر (31 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع ظريف خالص شكرا ليك , وشكرا لنونوجيرل على الاٍضافه و الشرح .
فكرتني بموضوع عن وردة ريحتها تشبه ( رائحة الأقدام ) .
::
بس أكيد مش بالحجم دا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## جيلان (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

*


kokoman قال:





هوه انتى ورده ولا ايه ؟
ماكنتش اعرف انى دى صورتك 
ههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
انت يا واد انت بتخبط فى القمر بتاعى ليه
ملكش دعوة بيها لحسن اقطعك:budo:

اى خودمة يا حبيبتى انا خدتلك حقك
وتسلمى يا بت على الاضافة

شكرا يا جوجو موضوع رائع
ابقى هاتلنا واحدة بس ريحتها باينة كدى:smil12:
عشن نقارن بينها وبين البت نونو:t23:*


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

طيب ازاى ماينفعش نقرب منها عشان الريحة والصينية دى قربت تنام فيها؟
حبيت بس افهم دى
:d
طبعا مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

البت مقربة وشها فيها كدا و لا كأنها ريحتها وحشة

بس شكلها جميل و غريب

ميرسي come with me على الصور​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع ظريف خالص شكرا ليك , وشكرا لنونوجيرل على الاٍضافه و الشرح .
> فكرتني بموضوع عن وردة ريحتها تشبه ( رائحة الأقدام ) .
> ::
> بس أكيد مش بالحجم دا .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


*,هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليك ولمرورك *
*وفعلا بشكر نونو للأضافة الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *انت يا واد انت بتخبط فى القمر بتاعى ليه*
> *ملكش دعوة بيها لحسن اقطعك:budo:*
> 
> ...


*انا بصراحة يا جيلان احترت مع نونو*
*جبتلها الموضوع بعد العيد بشهرين وكانت متبرفنة ومافيش فايدة فيها خالص*
*احترت معاها :t30:*
*شكرا لمرورك يا جيلان *
*ربنا يبارك حضورك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

شادى ميلاد قال:


> طيب ازاى ماينفعش نقرب منها عشان الريحة والصينية دى قربت تنام فيها؟
> حبيت بس افهم دى
> :d
> طبعا مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


*ماتقلقش يا شادى انا معايا رقم تليفونها *
*هبقى اتصل بيها وهقولها شادى بيسألك انتى بتعملى كدة ازاى *
*وهى طيوبة وحبوبة واكيد هتجاوب زى الشاطرة:t30:*
*شكرا لمرورك يا باشا*
*نورت *
*واتمنالك اقامة طيبة وتواصل دايم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> البت مقربة وشها فيها كدا و لا كأنها ريحتها وحشة​
> 
> بس شكلها جميل و غريب​
> 
> ميرسي come with me على الصور​


*ههههههههههههه*
*طيب انتى مالك انتى متغاظة لية*
*علشان مش مقربة وشك زيها:t30:*
*ميرسى لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل*
*نورتى يا فراشة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## dodi lover (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*

ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أكبر وردة فى العالم*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك​


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*برغم من جمالها ريحتها  وحشه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع الجامد ده يا*​*come with me*


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *برغم من جمالها ريحتها وحشه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ميرسى على الموضوع الجامد ده يا*​
> *come with me*


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------

